# My Stuff



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Well, I finally added a 92" screen with projector and figured that it's about time to post my list of equipment:

92" Da-Lite Model C HP Screen
Sharp DT-500
Panasonic TH-42PWD8UK
SA8300 HDDVR
Toshiba HD-XA2
Outlaw 990
Sony DVP-NS85B
Ascend 340's across the front
Ascend 200's for surrounds
2 x Avalanche 18" IB subs
BFD
5 Alto Pro Amps


----------

